# Google it debate



## Kim Chee (Dec 25, 2011)

So, I've seen this partially hashed out but with no resolution. Seen folks get bashed a bit for not taking the time to look to other sources before asking on stp. There's even a "google it noob" smiley. I've been guilty of telling somebody to google something that seemed like it could be easily researched. So I thought I'd pose this to the community and see what my fellow squatties think about the subject.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Dec 25, 2011)

I think the safest way around it is to stay out of threads and ask someone you know is cool is a PM.. It's worked for me.. But then again, I don't know if I ask googleable questions.. 
I will usually try to find out as much info on my own before I ask about anything.
Idk.. It's hard to draw the line on when one should turn to the threads or not..
Look before you leap?


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Dec 25, 2011)

In a PM**


----------



## dolittle (Dec 25, 2011)

Personally, I OFTEN search for things with Google and on UTube. It's Amazing the info you can get on UTube. But I ALSO ask people questions. Has exactly O to do with being lazy. Has EVERYTHING to do with wanting to start/have a conversation with people. Google is a great TOOL. But tools should not replace human interaction.
If I go into a store looking for something. And a sales person tells me to go "On Line" to get it. I say, If we get everything "On Line", where will you get work? 
Same with google. If everyone goes on line to get info, what happens to human interaction? No one would need to share their info with others cause others are going online, too. 
I probably screwed that all to hell. But I hope you get my point. We NEED interaction with EACH OTHER.


----------



## Puckett (Dec 25, 2011)

(GIN)


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Dec 25, 2011)

I need to start using smilies.. Ones besides theses   I should go look at the list meow


----------



## katbastard (Dec 25, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lmgtfy.com

this is an awesome website about this shit


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol. ^


----------



## katbastard (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## katbastard (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 25, 2011)

i think you should just refer all stupid questions (especially about trains) to here: http://www.squattheplanet.com/members/cxr1037.2448/


----------



## dolittle (Dec 25, 2011)

U know, the internet is a great thing. It has opened possibilitys for me like you wouldn't belive! I am a trucker by profession. And painfully shy on top of that. I have exactly one friend I talk to on a regular basis. And maybe 2 more I talk to once in a while. 
The net provides me a place to interact dayly with other humans. Maybe I want to know something. So I Google it. Maybe I want to know more about something. Or just get a different spin on something. What ever. Then I come to a website like this and ask a question in open form. Then I set back and see what others have to say on the topic. This starts a conversation.
I could pm it. But that limets the point of views I get. Also, being shy, I suck at one on one. 
If someone comes on and ask a question in the middle of a thread, or trys to start a thread by asking a question, what does it hurt? Mabe that person is lazy. So? Eventualy they will loose intrest & go away. But mabe they just want to interact. Have a conversation. Mabe, they just want to play with the cool kids. Who knows. I don't understand. Why jump someones shit & trash them just for asking a question.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 25, 2011)

dolittle said:


> U know, the internet is a great thing. It has opened possibilitys for me like you wouldn't belive! I am a trucker by profession. And painfully shy on top of that. I have exactly one friend I talk to on a regular basis. And maybe 2 more I talk to once in a while.
> The net provides me a place to interact dayly with other humans. Maybe I want to know something. So I Google it. Maybe I want to know more about something. Or just get a different spin on something. What ever. Then I come to a website like this and ask a question in open form. Then I set back and see what others have to say on the topic. This starts a conversation.
> I could pm it. But that limets the point of views I get. Also, being shy, I suck at one on one.
> If someone comes on and ask a question in the middle of a thread, or trys to start a thread by asking a question, what does it hurt? Mabe that person is lazy. So? Eventualy they will loose intrest & go away. But mabe they just want to interact. Have a conversation. Mabe, they just want to play with the cool kids. Who knows. I don't understand. Why jump someones shit & trash them just for asking a question.


I agree with dolittle except I think that a quick little websearch might produce exactly what information you are seeking. I have respect for the person who at least comes to the table with some knowledge they found on their own before just coming in and asking, "where's the next ooglefest being held?"
Sorry about your painful shyness, here's a hug.


----------



## dolittle (Dec 25, 2011)

Hahaha... Thanks mmmmmmichael. The doctors asure me they are working around the clock for a cure.
And yes, it is better to have SOME knowledge of what your asking b4 jumping in. Even so. In school, when I tryd to "fit in", folks just ignored me. I'm reasonabley sure it works the same on the internet. In fact, didn't there use to be an ignore button on these social sights?


----------



## Earth (Dec 25, 2011)

Yesh, the ex had me on IGNORE for about the last 6 months we were together...
In fact,
I just figured out how to un-follow her, since (I still have no idea how/why) I was showing that I was following her here for some strange reason.

Going back to the Google question,
I guess Googling is ok - assuming you trust what's on-line - but I always prefer word-of-mouth from someone I know when I have a question.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 25, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> i think you should just refer all stupid questions (especially about trains) to here: http://www.squattheplanet.com/members/cxr1037.2448/


 
For sure, I'll tell you guys just where to get the CCG, where every catchout spot everywhere is, and I'll even send you a prepaid cash card that works at all local catch-out liquor stores.

But wait, PM in the next 5 minutes and I'll personally fly out to wherever you are, drag your oogle ass into the library, Google your question myself, figure it out in about ten minutes, then take you by the hand to the nearest yard, drag you onto the train you're having such a hard time catching, and even blog about it on tumblr! 

In reality, just phrase questions differently: "hey guys, i've been researching trains from LA to NOLA and noticed a few different rides. what would you suggest?" is better than: "OI need a roaddawg to get to nola brother bear please give me tons of info on trains".

Cxr - the age of the internet has made the lazy, lazier


----------



## Rancho (Dec 25, 2011)

I personally like to hear it from people first hand before I "google it" just because I enjoy hearing about personal experiences and would like to learn from knowledgable actual people. I'm just more interactive like that but there's no such thing as knowing too much.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm all for asking before Googling, but like I said, just phrase questions differently. Asking for train info that's easily google-able is a stupid question and should/will be met with ridicule. Asking directly for people's personal experiences is another matter entirely. 

I'll help anyone who shows some interest in learning on their own. Too many kids want hand outs. 

cxR - thanks, government


----------



## Rancho (Dec 26, 2011)

Only saying 
A) how is anyone to know if what they are reading is the gods honest truth from a reliable source?
B) believe it or not kids we had a whole society BEFORE google even existed! I know crazy and do you know how people learned before when googling was still something you did to yourself alone at night? Form skilled knowledgable PEOPLE 
So before you decide to rag on someone about "stupid" questions what there should be is some respect between armature and expert, student and teacher and just FUCKING HELP A BROTHER OUT


----------



## mylon (Dec 26, 2011)

Rancho said:


> Only saying
> A) how is anyone to know if what they are reading is the gods honest truth from a reliable source?



this is pretty ironic coming from someone who has never ridden a train yet is giving out train advice, telling people not to catch trains when it is dark.


----------



## Rancho (Dec 26, 2011)

meatroll said:


> this is pretty ironic coming from someone who has never ridden a train yet is giving out train advice, telling people not to catch trains when it is dark.


Uhm idk who you are but I be ridden a couple times so it's all good buddy and in my experience I just find if you don't have go at night then don't but have at it


----------



## Donnie (Dec 26, 2011)

I think it's really important to get in the habit of learning things for yourself, and not depending on others for information.

Ask ten strangers directions to the bus station - you are highly likely to get ten different answers.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 26, 2011)

Donnie's got it right. Isn't this the DIY culture? 
Rancho, you missed my point completely. I guess what I'm trying to say is, it's about giving me a reason to want to help you out. Especially on the internet, I have no idea who you are. Why would I want to give you catch-out info when you may be some drunk punk who blows it up, or a cop, or really green and you're going to risk getting yourself hurt because you won't know what to do. 

cxR - DIY or...get on StP and ask


----------

